
Show HN: Casual Microblogging HTML5 Game - vdizzle
https://app.hi5gang.com/demo
======
vdizzle
Creator here. Hi5 is a project I've been experimenting for past few months;
trying to use simple game mechanics (ruleset, progression, choices with
consequences) to make topic discussions more playful and reduce mental fatigue
around getting acquainted with new people (eg. concerns sharing personal info,
guilt from ignoring messages, stress around managing multiple convo threads).
The tech stack used:

    
    
        * 3D assets/interactions: PlayCanvas (WebGL game engine)
    
        * Frontend/backend/database/deployment: Bubble (no-code web app builder)
    
        * Landing page about section: Carrd (no-code website builder)
    

The design is still pretty funky (maybe looks better on mobile?), but this is
part of a service I'm attempting[1] to help young professionals recently moved
to their city attend events together. Happy to answer any questions about
building this game!

[1] [https://hi5gang.com/](https://hi5gang.com/)

------
aetherspawn
I ran out of water?

~~~
vdizzle
That's right - you earn more water as people respond to your comments. I want
to see (1) if this mechanism encourages people to write comments with more
substance, and (2) lets me easily mark topics which have not been watered in a
while for removal.

